# Custom Built Observation Hive



## darrellva (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice you want to make another one haha!! I would love to have one in the house so I could watch the girls whenever I wanted. How did you run your entrance is it thru the wall or the window?


----------



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

That's awesome! Well integrated into the home!!!


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

darrellva said:


> Very nice you want to make another one haha!! I would love to have one in the house so I could watch the girls whenever I wanted. How did you run your entrance is it thru the wall or the window?


The entrance goes through the window. The window was raised about 3", and then locked into position with 2 blocks at the top. Then, I ripped a thick board that was 3" wide, and put that in the opening. A hole was drilled to accept the clear flexible access tube that they used so the basically go in and out the window.

Couple notes. The bees will make a mess of the window and frame. In my new house, I'm still going to use the window method (probably - I bought some extra siding) but I'm going to use a large sheet of vinyl trim coil to produce a landing pad, and will put a hook in it so it will hook under the vinyl siding. That way, they won't stain the actual siding.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice. I'm keeping a list of what I've learned from my own observation hive for a future thread. Very rewarding!


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful job! Reveal is perfect! Refreshing to see something that wasnt cobbled together by a wood butcher!


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

Thank you. My golden mean proportions were a little off on this one, so I plan on making some visual adjustements next time, but thanks for the comments on the doors. The reveal can be a challenge. I still have desings for a different top, and a stand for when I take it for a bee talk at schools. The next will be be a refinement of this design, and then I'll start doing things like copper sheets in the doors, and doing one in a Krenov style and one in Greene and Greene.


----------

